# Cheddar Cheese in Cyprus?



## Cefalu (Aug 30, 2015)

Hi, I am a Sicilian-American who has been living in the UK and got used to Cheddar cheese. When I visited Cyprus, I can't remember if they sold Cheddar cheese. If so, is it considered one of those expensive imported items? Wait a minute...I don't remember seeing a lot of cows, and I don't think you can make good Cheddar cheese from sheep's milk. 

Thanks in advance,

Cefalu


----------



## southcoastlady (Apr 18, 2015)

Cefalu said:


> Hi, I am a Sicilian-American who has been living in the UK and got used to Cheddar cheese. When I visited Cyprus, I can't remember if they sold Cheddar cheese. If so, is it considered one of those expensive imported items? Wait a minute...I don't remember seeing a lot of cows, and I don't think you can make good Cheddar cheese from sheep's milk.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Cefalu


Our local supermarket has decent strong cheese on offer every now and then = still expensive but remember the price shown os per kilo which equates to about 2,2 pounds = so not so bad. We find cypriot hard cheese works out fine as substitute though.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Alpha Mega sell cathedral city cheddar. Dont buy cheddar from Lidl it is not nice.


----------



## madcow (Jan 10, 2010)

I like the cheddar from Lidl , the one with the brand Valley Spire on it .


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Alpha Mega sell a "mild" brand for around 9 euros a kilo that is actually pretty sharp/strong. Liz likes it. I forget the brand name, but its over-the-counter and its in blue packaging.

For a more mild Cheddar, I go to Paps and I think its called "Dairy King" cheddar or something like that, 8 euros a kilo (though its on offer quite a lot for 6.50/kilo).


----------



## debs21 (Mar 13, 2013)

Debenhams offer a good choice and do the Cathedrall city mature one which has a good 'kick' to it and reasonable price too!


----------



## Cefalu (Aug 30, 2015)

Does the Cypriot hard cheese have a name?


----------



## southcoastlady (Apr 18, 2015)

Cefalu said:


> Does the Cypriot hard cheese have a name?


I usually get the halloumi which the girls on the deli counter recommend - never gone far wrong and can grate it or cut it or fry it… depending on your taste.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

The mild brand from Alpha Mega I was referring too earlier is called "Maryland".


----------



## Cefalu (Aug 30, 2015)

That's funny. I was brought up in Maryland.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Kolios has an excellent range of fresh (ie not pre-packed) UK cheese including cheddar, Cheshire, Wensleydale etc. They are a little pricey, but really good quality and worth the extra.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

David_&_Letitia said:


> Kolios has an excellent range of fresh (ie not pre-packed) UK cheese including cheddar, Cheshire, Wensleydale etc. They are a little pricey, but really good quality and worth the extra.


Having to import them here must show on the price


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Baywatch said:


> Having to import them here must show on the price


Correct, Anders.

We nearly always use local produce - even when it comes to tinned goods. However, on the odd occasion, it is nice to eat some comfort food - a taste of home which is worth the extra money as a 'one off'. It's a sort of half way house between routine daily dining at home and going out for a special meal! Since coming here, I have found this comfort food in Marks & Spencer's Foodhall and Kolios Butchers.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

I have IKEA to go to if I want some Swedish produce but it is so many years since we lived there so I have forgotten what was special. So now it is more German food I long for


----------



## southcoastlady (Apr 18, 2015)

Baywatch said:


> I have IKEA to go to if I want some Swedish produce but it is so many years since we lived there so I have forgotten what was special. So now it is more German food I long for


beat that David! lane:


----------

